# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  nursing

## Bahar1377

۱- واحدها و درسای مشترک پزشکی و پرستاری هر کی اطلاع داره بگه لطفا. :Yahoo (35): 

۲- از مزیت و خوبی های پرستاری بگید، الان ۵۰ درصد علاقه دارم اما میخوام تا وقتی دانشگاها شروع شه علاقم ۱۰۰ درصد بشه :Yahoo (65):

----------


## Bahar1377

Help me

----------


## tiny_Shadow

رشته خوبیه تو پیراها.کارش به نسبت زیاده.ادامه تحصیلم بدین میتونین سوپروایزر بشین دیگه سر و کارتون با مریضم نیست. 
سختی هم داره ممکنه شیفت شب باشین مثلا ساعت چهار شب تصادفی بیارن.ولی شنیدم که برای خانوما بعد ازدواج شیفت شب نمیدن ولی دیگه نمیدونم حقیقت داره یا نه. 
برای مهاجرتم رشته اوکیی هست. 
درامدشم خوبه.تو بیمارستانای خصوصی ۳ میل بالاتر از دولتیاست. 
واحد ایناشو حقیقتش نمیدونم.ولی یسریاشون مشترکه.

----------


## Bahar1377

> رشته خوبیه تو پیراها.کارش به نسبت زیاده.ادامه تحصیلم بدین میتونین سوپروایزر بشین دیگه سر و کارتون با مریضم نیست. 
> سختی هم داره ممکنه شیفت شب باشین مثلا ساعت چهار شب تصادفی بیارن.ولی شنیدم که برای خانوما بعد ازدواج شیفت شب نمیدن ولی دیگه نمیدونم حقیقت داره یا نه. 
> برای مهاجرتم رشته اوکیی هست. 
> درامدشم خوبه.تو بیمارستانای خصوصی ۳ میل بالاتر از دولتیاست. 
> واحد ایناشو حقیقتش نمیدونم.ولی یسریاشون مشترکه.


من اونقدرررر عاشق شیفت شبم که نگو :Yahoo (76): 
مرسی گلم از راهنماییه
الان ۵درصد علاقم افزایش یافت :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

دسته جمعی میفرستنمون خط مقدم....جبهه ی مقابله با کرونا   :Yahoo (4): 
اگه من شهید شدم راهم رو ادامه بده

----------


## tiny_Shadow

> دسته جمعی میفرستنمون خط مقدم....جبهه ی مقابله با کرونا  
> اگه من شهید شدم راهم رو ادامه بده


تا ما درسمونو تموم کنیم کرونا منقرض شده دوست عزیز  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> تا ما درسمونو تموم کنیم کرونا منقرض شده دوست عزیز


مشکلی نیست.....یه چیز جدید درمیاد  :Yahoo (22): 

بدبختی اینه که ویروس و باکتری جماعت درحال تکاملن.....هی قوی تر میشن و به شکل جدیدتری درمیان  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Tahora97

> ۱- واحدها و درسای مشترک پزشکی و پرستاری هر کی اطلاع داره بگه لطفا.
> 
> ۲- از مزیت و خوبی های پرستاری بگید، الان ۵۰ درصد علاقه دارم اما میخوام تا وقتی دانشگاها شروع شه علاقم ۱۰۰ درصد بشه


عزیزم همه واحدها یکی نیست و اینکه رشته پزشکی درسا رو با جزئیات کامل میخونن ولی پرستاری خلاصه تره
مثلا تو پزشکی 9 واحد فیزیولوژی، 10 واحد آناتومی، 6 واحد بیوشیمی، 5 واحد میکروب و ویروس شناسی دارن و.... البته اگه درست گفته باشم
ولی تو پرستاری 2 واحد آناتومی، 3 واحد فیزیولوژی، 1.5 واحد بیوشیمی، 3 واحد میکروب و انگل شناسی و.... دارن
فکر کنم کلا پرستاری 130 واحده ولی کل واحدای دوره پزشکی حدود 290 واحد
ایشالله خودت پرستاری قبول میشی بیشتر با درسا و واحدها آشنا میشی :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Bahar1377

> دسته جمعی میفرستنمون خط مقدم....جبهه ی مقابله با کرونا  
> اگه من شهید شدم راهم رو ادامه بده


اتفاقا از وقتی کرونا اومد به پرستاری علاقه پیدا کردم :Yahoo (100): 
پرستارا زودتر وارد عرصه خدمت میشند فکر کنم بعد از شهادت من تو باید راهم و ادامه بدی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Bahar1377

> عزیزم همه واحدها یکی نیست و اینکه رشته پزشکی درسا رو با جزئیات کامل میخونن ولی پرستاری خلاصه تره
> مثلا تو پزشکی 9 واحد فیزیولوژی، 10 واحد آناتومی، 6 واحد بیوشیمی، 5 واحد میکروب و ویروس شناسی دارن و.... البته اگه درست گفته باشم
> ولی تو پرستاری 2 واحد آناتومی، 3 واحد فیزیولوژی، 1.5 واحد بیوشیمی، 3 واحد میکروب و انگل شناسی و.... دارن
> فکر کنم کلا پرستاری 130 واحده ولی کل واحدای دوره پزشکی حدود 290 واحد
> ایشالله خودت پرستاری قبول میشی بیشتر با درسا و واحدها آشنا میشی


خوب اینکه واضحه، تفاوت دارند. در حد ۲۰ درصد هم درساش شبیه پزشکی باشه، من راضیم :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> اتفاقا از وقتی کرونا اومد به پرستاری علاقه پیدا کردم
> پرستارا زودتر وارد عرصه خدمت میشند فکر کنم بعد از شهادت من تو باید راهم و ادامه بدی


*نمیذارم پرچمت روی زمین بمونه*  :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (99):  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## telma_alen

اول از همه پرستیژ یعنی هرجا بری میگن طرف پررررررررررررررررستاااااا  اااااره (بسیار بودن افرادیکه همینطوری بختشون باز شده :Yahoo (56): نه حالا از شوخی بگذریم من اکثرا تو پرستارا بودم این پرستار بودن خیلی جاها به نفعشون شده)
باسوادی به دردبخوری و واقعا بنظرم تو هر خانواده یه پرستار لازمه تو خیلی به کارشون میای مطمعنم
شغلتم مهربونه یه جوری تو دل همه جا میشی
از مهاجرتم نگنم که  از همین حالا اپلای تو دستته  :Yahoo (3): 
خلاصه که بسیاااااااااااااااااار تا بسیاااااااااااااااااااار تبریک 
تبریک به تو به خودم به جامعه پرستاری به همههههههههههه :Yahoo (11):

----------


## Bahar1377

> اول از همه پرستیژ یعنی هرجا بری میگن طرف پررررررررررررررررستاااااا  اااااره (بسیار بودن افرادیکه همینطوری بختشون باز شدهنه حالا از شوخی بگذریم من اکثرا تو پرستارا بودم این پرستار بودن خیلی جاها به نفعشون شده)
> باسوادی به دردبخوری و واقعا بنظرم تو هر خانواده یه پرستار لازمه تو خیلی به کارشون میای مطمعنم
> شغلتم مهربونه یه جوری تو دل همه جا میشی
> از مهاجرتم نگنم که  از همین حالا اپلای تو دستته 
> خلاصه که بسیاااااااااااااااااار تا بسیاااااااااااااااااااار تبریک 
> تبریک به تو به خودم به جامعه پرستاری به همههههههههههه



وااااااای 
چه قشنگ گفتی :Y (460):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Y (518):  :Y (518):  :Y (518): 
الان ۲۰ درصد علاقم افزایش یافت!
تصمیم گرفتی بمونی یا انتخاب رشته کنی؟

----------


## telma_alen

> وااااااای 
> چه قشنگ گفتی
> الان ۲۰ درصد علاقم افزایش یافت!
> تصمیم گرفتی بمونی یا انتخاب رشته کنی؟


مجبورم کردن انتخاب رشته کنم اونم فقط شهر سوخته خودم که بهترینش بعد فیزیو تغذیه است 
2 تا  دانشجو و دکتر تغذیه  تو خانواده درجه یکم دارما اشباعیم اشباع  :Yahoo (2): 
منم سومیش :Y (403):

----------


## Bahar1377

> مجبورم کردن انتخاب رشته کنم اونم فقط شهر سوخته خودم که بهترینش بعد فیزیو تغذیه است 
> 2 تا  دانشجو و دکتر تغذیه  تو خانواده درجه یکم دارما اشباعیم اشباع 
> منم سومیش


غصه نخور عزیز دلم :Y (435): 
حسابی تو این چهارسال خودت و تقویت کن. مهارت های مختلف و یادبگیر. آشپزی برو.  زبانت و در حد تافل ادامه بده. کیف و حال کن. با دوستات برو بیرون بگرد. انشالله بعد لیسانس دوباره کنکور بده تا به آرزوهای قشنگت برسی. ببخشید تو بودی که میرفتی کلاس گیتار؟؟؟  
علاوه بر این چیزایی که بهت گفتم تصمیم گرفتم کل قرآن و تو این چهارسال حفظ کنم :Yahoo (76):

----------


## telma_alen

> غصه نخور عزیز دلم
> حسابی تو این چهارسال خودت و تقویت کن. مهارت های مختلف و یادبگیر. آشپزی برو.  زبانت و در حد تافل ادامه بده. کیف و حال کن. با دوستات برو بیرون بگرد. ببخشید تو بودی که میرفتی کلاس گیتار؟؟؟  
> علاوه بر این چیزایی که بهت گفتم تصمیم گرفتم کل قرآن و تو این چهارسال حفظ کنم


خوشم میاد برا همه یه نسخه میپیچیا به همه میگی برو زبان برو رانندگی برو فلان :Yahoo (23): 
اشپزی اولیه از 10 بهم 9 دادن   گواهینامه هم دارم زبانمم خود به خود قوی هست حال و حوصله تافل مافل هم ندارم دوستام تا روز کنکور نامردا بودنا الان فقط یکیشون اونم چون نیازم داره هست 
کلاس گیتارم دیگه دل و دماغشو ندارم  :Yahoo (2): 
فعلا ترجیح میدم فقط بخوابم تا یادم بره!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Yahoo (110): 
قران چیه بابا من لاعیکم   :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Bahar1377

> خوشم میاد برا همه یه نسخه میپیچیا به همه میگی برو زبان برو رانندگی برو فلان
> اشپزی اولیه از 10 بهم 9 دادن   گواهینامه هم دارم زبانمم خود به خود قوی هست حال و حوصله تافل مافل هم ندارم دوستام تا روز کنکور نامردا بودنا الان فقط یکیشون اونم چون نیازم داره هست 
> کلاس گیتارم دیگه دل و دماغشو ندارم 
> فعلا ترجیح میدم فقط بخوابم تا یادم بره!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> قران چیه بابا من لاعیکم


آره :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): 
ببین حالا هر مهارتی که علاقه داری، ولی فعلا دچار افسردگی هستی که باید یه مدت بگذره حالت خوب شه :Yahoo (11): 
من برم خودم و آماده یانگوم کنم :Yahoo (76):

----------


## telma_alen

> آره
> ببین حالا هر مهارتی که علاقه داری، ولی فعلا دچار افسردگی هستی که باید یه مدت بگذره حالت خوب شه
> من برم خودم و آماده یانگوم کنم


 خوش بگذره  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## prince

> غصه نخور عزیز دلم
> حسابی تو این چهارسال خودت و تقویت کن. مهارت های مختلف و یادبگیر. آشپزی برو.  زبانت و در حد تافل ادامه بده. کیف و حال کن. با دوستات برو بیرون بگرد. انشالله بعد لیسانس دوباره کنکور بده تا به آرزوهای قشنگت برسی. ببخشید تو بودی که میرفتی کلاس گیتار؟؟؟  
> علاوه بر این چیزایی که بهت گفتم تصمیم گرفتم کل قرآن و تو این چهارسال حفظ کنم


بزار كلاسا و ازمايشگاه ها  و كاراموزي هات شروع بشه ببينم وقت ميكني سوره كوثر رو حفظ كني :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Bahar1377

> بزار كلاسا و ازمايشگاه ها  و كاراموزي هات شروع بشه ببينم وقت ميكني سوره كوثر رو حفظ كني


همین الانشم ۴ جز حفظم :Yahoo (21): 
در ضمن معلم خصوصی ۲۴ ساعته دارم.
چطور کنار پرستاری ، کار دانشجویی  میشه کرد ، بعد حالا که اسم قرآن اومده وسط نمیشه؟؟؟؟!!!!!!
شما به جای اینکه وقت بزاری و اهداف دیگران و مسخره کنی , برو رو زندگی خودت تمرکز کن :Yahoo (31):

----------


## prince

> همین الانشم ۴ جز حفظم
> در ضمن معلم خصوصی ۲۴ ساعته دارم.
> چطور کنار پرستاری ، کار دانشجویی  میشه کرد ، بعد حالا که اسم قرآن اومده وسط نمیشه؟؟؟؟!!!!!!
> شما به جای اینکه وقت بزاری و اهداف دیگران و مسخره کنی , برو رو زندگی خودت تمرکز کن


قصد جسارت نداشتم صرفا يه شوخي ساده بود .پرستارها بايد خيلي با جنبه باشن هم رشته :Yahoo (83):  .حالا از سنگيني درسا و سختي كاراموزي ها  و ... خودت انشا.. مياي ميبيني و منو دعا ميكني كه هشدار دادم  :Yahoo (4): .تو جو دبيرستان نباشين اشتباهي كه من كردم دانشگاه نميخوام جو الكي بدم ولي اگه بخواي دانشجوي خوبي باشي و صرافا پاس نكني زمان و انرژي كه ميگيره خيلي زياده اينو تو برنامه ريزيت لحاظ كن   ...

----------


## meysam98

> رشته خوبیه تو پیراها.کارش به نسبت زیاده.ادامه تحصیلم بدین میتونین سوپروایزر بشین دیگه سر و کارتون با مریضم نیست. 
> سختی هم داره ممکنه شیفت شب باشین مثلا ساعت چهار شب تصادفی بیارن.ولی شنیدم که برای خانوما بعد ازدواج شیفت شب نمیدن ولی دیگه نمیدونم حقیقت داره یا نه. 
> برای مهاجرتم رشته اوکیی هست. 
> درامدشم خوبه.تو بیمارستانای خصوصی ۳ میل بالاتر از دولتیاست. 
> واحد ایناشو حقیقتش نمیدونم.ولی یسریاشون مشترکه.


سوپروایزر انواع مختلفی داره آموزشی،کنترل عفونت و... که دائم باید تو بخش ها بچرخن... پرستار در هر حالتی شغل پشت میز نشینی نیست.
...
چینش شیفت غالبا ربطی به متاهل بودن و مجرد بودن نداره
...
حقوق در بیمارستان خصوصی کمتر از دولتیه. :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Nyr.mhn.93

> سوپروایزر انواع مختلفی داره آموزشی،کنترل عفونت و... که دائم باید تو بخش ها بچرخن... پرستار در هر حالتی شغل پشت میز نشینی نیست.
> ...
> چینش شیفت غالبا ربطی به متاهل بودن و مجرد بودن نداره
> ...
> حقوق در بیمارستان خصوصی کمتر از دولتیه.


کلا ویرایش کردید پست دوستمون رو این جملشون رو هم اصلاح میکردید که سوپروایزر شدن ربطی به ادامه تحصیل نداره به سابقه کاری ربط داره.

----------


## Bahar1377

> قصد جسارت نداشتم صرفا يه شوخي ساده بود .پرستارها بايد خيلي با جنبه باشن هم رشته .حالا از سنگيني درسا و سختي كاراموزي ها  و ... خودت انشا.. مياي ميبيني و منو دعا ميكني كه هشدار دادم .تو جو دبيرستان نباشين اشتباهي كه من كردم دانشگاه نميخوام جو الكي بدم ولي اگه بخواي دانشجوي خوبي باشي و صرافا پاس نكني زمان و انرژي كه ميگيره خيلي زياده اينو تو برنامه ريزيت لحاظ كن   ...


ببخشید اگر منم توهینی کردم,طرز فکرم نادرست بود
خیییلی ممنون از راهنماییتون ، ممنونم که من و از شرایط آگاه کردید. :Y (466):  :Yahoo (5): 
فکر کنم از اون پرستارایی بشم که همش با دکترا دعوام شه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Bahar1377

> سوپروایزر انواع مختلفی داره آموزشی،کنترل عفونت و... که دائم باید تو بخش ها بچرخن... پرستار در هر حالتی شغل پشت میز نشینی نیست.
> ...
> چینش شیفت غالبا ربطی به متاهل بودن و مجرد بودن نداره
> ...
> حقوق در بیمارستان خصوصی کمتر از دولتیه.


سلام آقای پرستار
شما از رشتتون راضی هستید؟
در این شرایط کرونایی کلاساتون چه شکلی برگذار میشه؟ اگه مجازیه با کدوم برنامه  سایت؟

----------


## meysam98

> کلا ویرایش کردید پست دوستمون رو این جملشون رو هم اصلاح میکردید که سوپروایزر شدن ربطی به ادامه تحصیل نداره به سابقه کاری ربط داره.


البته به غلظت توانایی در  مالشو پارتی هم ربط داره...مثه کل سیستم مملکت ما هر پستی نیازمند این دو فاکتوره.

----------


## Bahar1377

> قصد جسارت نداشتم صرفا يه شوخي ساده بود .پرستارها بايد خيلي با جنبه باشن هم رشته .حالا از سنگيني درسا و سختي كاراموزي ها  و ... خودت انشا.. مياي ميبيني و منو دعا ميكني كه هشدار دادم .تو جو دبيرستان نباشين اشتباهي كه من كردم دانشگاه نميخوام جو الكي بدم ولي اگه بخواي دانشجوي خوبي باشي و صرافا پاس نكني زمان و انرژي كه ميگيره خيلي زياده اينو تو برنامه ريزيت لحاظ كن   ...


ممنون میشم شما هم لطف کنید ، به سوالم پاسخ بدید.
کلاساتون مجازیه؟ اگه مجازیه با کدوم برنامه یا سایت؟

----------


## meysam98

> سلام آقای پرستار
> شما از رشتتون راضی هستید؟
> در این شرایط کرونایی کلاساتون چه شکلی برگذار میشه؟ اگه مجازیه با کدوم برنامه  سایت؟


سلام
من با علاقه اومدم ...
چالش های خودشو داره ولی در کل راضیم
تئوری مجازی...کارآموزی ها سرجاش

----------


## Bahar1377

> سلام
> من با علاقه اومدم ...
> چالش های خودشو داره ولی در کل راضیم
> تئوری مجازی...کارآموزی ها سرجاش


درود برشما که شغلتون و دوست دارید، این باعث میشه از زندگیتون لذت ببرید و کیفیت کارتون زیاد باشه.
چه خوب که کارآموزیاتون حضوریه. 
ترم ۱ کارآموزی داره یا همش تئوریه؟

----------


## meysam98

> درود برشما که شغلتون و دوست دارید، این باعث میشه از زندگیتون لذت ببرید و کیفیت کارتون زیاد باشه.
> چه خوب که کارآموزیاتون حضوریه. 
> ترم ۱ کارآموزی داره یا همش تئوریه؟


ترم ۱ کارآموزی نداره 
بجاش پراتیک داره که پروسیژرها رو روی مولاژها تمرین می کنید.
از ترم دوم به بعد وارد بیمارستان می شید که ترم دو یه واحد و ترم سه سه واحد کارآموزی خواهید داشت.

----------


## prince

> ممنون میشم شما هم لطف کنید ، به سوالم پاسخ بدید.
> کلاساتون مجازیه؟ اگه مجازیه با کدوم برنامه یا سایت؟


من عاشق پزشكي بودم ولي خب وقتي نشد اومدم پرستاري كه نزديك ترين رشته بود البته هنوز نا اميد نيستم از پزشكي عمر بشر طولانيه و ارزو بر جوان عيب نيست :Yahoo (4):  ولي پرستاريم رشته خيلي خوبيه نظرم رو يكم تغيير داده شايد همينو ادامه تحصيل بدم . اما در مورد كلاسا تيوري ها كه مجازي شده با ادوبي كانكت كه نرم افزار منسوخ شده ايه و اافتضاحه نصف زمان كلاس رو داريم ميگيم صدا نيست صدا و... اما واسه من فرقي نداره من از همون اول به استادام تكيه نكردم و كتاب و رفرنس اولويته استاد برا سوال و رفع اشكال ولي دوستام كه استاد محور بودن سرويس شدن .كاراموزي ولي خيلي ضربه خورديم زمانش رو برا ما نصف كردن يعني اين ترم به جاي دو هفته جراحي دو هفته اورتوپدي كلا هر كدوم يه هفته ميريم .ترم قبل به جا دوهفته يه روز رفتيم فقط علايم حياتي گرفتيم كه بلد بوديم اصلش پانسمان و.. بود كه فرصت نشد كيسم شانس ما نبود همه بخش درگير كرونا بودن  :Yahoo (41): 
خلاصه وضعيت خوبي نيست  از نظر اموزشي

----------


## Bahar1377

> من عاشق پزشكي بودم ولي خب وقتي نشد اومدم پرستاري كه نزديك ترين رشته بود البته هنوز نا اميد نيستم از پزشكي عمر بشر طولانيه و ارزو بر جوان عيب نيست ولي پرستاريم رشته خيلي خوبيه نظرم رو يكم تغيير داده شايد همينو ادامه تحصيل بدم . اما در مورد كلاسا تيوري ها كه مجازي شده با ادوبي كانكت كه نرم افزار منسوخ شده ايه و اافتضاحه نصف زمان كلاس رو داريم ميگيم صدا نيست صدا و... اما واسه من فرقي نداره من از همون اول به استادام تكيه نكردم و كتاب و رفرنس اولويته استاد برا سوال و رفع اشكال ولي دوستام كه استاد محور بودن سرويس شدن .كاراموزي ولي خيلي ضربه خورديم زمانش رو برا ما نصف كردن يعني اين ترم به جاي دو هفته جراحي دو هفته اورتوپدي كلا هر كدوم يه هفته ميريم .ترم قبل به جا دوهفته يه روز رفتيم فقط علايم حياتي گرفتيم كه بلد بوديم اصلش پانسمان و.. بود كه فرصت نشد كيسم شانس ما نبود همه بخش درگير كرونا بودن 
> خلاصه وضعيت خوبي نيست  از نظر اموزشي


استادا اجازه میدن تو کلاسای مجازی شرکت نکنیم؟؟ یا اینکه غیبت میزنن و نمره کم میکنن؟
من خودم آدمیم که خودم از رو کتاب بخونم بهتر یادمیگیرم .

----------


## prince

> استادا اجازه میدن تو کلاسای مجازی شرکت نکنیم؟؟ یا اینکه غیبت میزنن و نمره کم میکنن؟
> من خودم آدمیم که خودم از رو کتاب بخونم بهتر یادمیگیرم .


كتاب جاي استاد رو پر نميكنه يه جاهايي نميفهمي بايد بپرسي و... اما نه نميزارن سيستمي ثبت ميشه گاهي دست استادم نيست اگه غيب هات بيشتر از حد مجاز بشه خودكار حذف ميشه برات اون درس ولي نشي هم استاداي علوم پزشكي اكثرا خيلي سختگيرن و خودشون يا نمره كم ميكنن يا حذف ميكنن

----------

